
Dopplr is shutting down - erickhill
http://www.dopplr.com/
======
nnnnni
It's "funny" how often there are posts for "_____ is shutting down" for things
that are completely new to me. I'll go to the page and (many times) think "I
would have used it if I would have known about it!"

If you don't advertise well (and correctly!), you can't expect to survive, no
matter how good your idea may be.

~~~
xiljin
Same here. Ironically, a new travel planning site announcement just popped up
on HN today in case you missed it -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6572902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6572902)

CEO touts it as "World’s Best Travel Planner", we'll see!

------
SimHacker
It was because they forgot to put an "e" between the "l" and the "r". For some
strange reason, a lot of companies like spellr.com make that exact same
mistake, and it always leads to failure.

~~~
crystaln
flickr did OK

Unwillingness to shell out for the correct spelling does seem to be a negative
indicator, though many companies did that once success looked likely.

~~~
Reedx
Yeah, if you're a startup and doing something unproven, you're not going to
throw money at domain squatters on day 1.

------
cfinke
If you're not familiar with Dopplr, this short infomercial has all you need to
know:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXNgBs5DPLg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXNgBs5DPLg)

------
7Figures2Commas
I think there's an opportunity for a SaaS that makes it easy for companies to
publish a pretty "shutting down" page. This one is very uninspiring.

~~~
caseydurfee
failrock.com is available...

~~~
unclesaamm
so is failr.com :)

------
jlev
If you still have data in Dopplr that you want out, now's a good time to
migrate it to TripIt. Here's a simple script I wrote to do it.
[https://github.com/jlev/Dopplr2TripIt](https://github.com/jlev/Dopplr2TripIt)

------
camus2
I did not know about the app, the idea is great ,was it a Nokia project? or
did they "acquire-hire" it ? (bought it and shut it down ? ).

~~~
hailpixel
It was a startup and was purchased by Nokia in 2009.

~~~
Arubis
Which was about the last time it was under active development. I always liked
Dopplr but they just stopped caring post-acquisition.

TripIt is about as close as you can get to a functional Dopplr these days.

------
jnazario
as an extensive traveler, i experimented with in some years ago. it never
really gave me what i wanted in terms of ease of use, nor did the community
reach critical mass to yield good suggestions. gorgeous app, neat in concept,
but it didn't really take off.

sorry to see it die.

------
rabble
I think today foursquare does serve a lot of the dopplr niche. When i'm
traveling and i check in to a new city, i find other folks who are in town.
It's not so good for planning, but it works for discovering who's in town.

------
shapeshed
It would be interesting to graph SaaS products being purchased and then being
closed down over time. It would be a good barometer of the skill levels of
decision makers in acquiring businesses.

------
reustle
That's a shame, it looked like a really cool service and I've been wanting to
sign up for a while. It seemed to be dormant, left out to rot.

------
BryanB55
I thought it said "droplr is shutting down" and got upset for a minute. No
idea what dopplr is but droplr.com is pretty useful.

------
jkaljundi
On that note, are there any plans to develop Tripit further? It's also long
overdue for an overhaul. Closing soon as well?

------
denzil_correa
Chrome throws a SSL certificate warning.

~~~
theandrewbailey
As does Firefox.

~~~
mobiplayer
Certificate expired in February.

------
stigi
NOKIA _shaking fist to the sky_

